# Suspect in Chicago bites off officer's nipple



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2010)

*Suspect in Chicago bites  off officer's nipple
Doctor says damage is  severe*

CHICAGO   An off-duty Chicago Police officer lost a nipple Sunday while trying  to arrest a 31-year-old Hazel Crest man outside Gibsons Bar and  Steakhouse in the Gold Coast, police said.
http://www.policeone.com/bizarre/articles/1992519-Suspect-in-Chicago-bites-off-officers-nipple/



His nipple???  OUCH!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 22, 2010)

What a titillating experience... OWIE!!


----------



## grydth (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a shame there are few " justice " websites that cover what criminals do to police officers. 

I used to hear cases involving injuries to state police and prison guards.... I wish all those who agonize so much over *reports* of police misconduct could have been present for some of those.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 23, 2010)

You know he's gonna hear some laughing when he walks into work Monday morning.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a lesson here........keep your body parts away from the mouths of drunken imbeciles.  At least it was just a male nipple which, while painful, isn't really useful for anything, and hence, losing isn't debilitating.  There are worse things to have bitten off.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my lord!  How on earth did that happen!?  I didn't imagine that human jaw muscles were powerful enough for that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2010)

For some reason I'm seeing the cop who stopped me about 15 yrs ago...shirt unbuttoned halfway to his navel, big gold chain.  Not who I usually encounter which is neat shirt, body armor in place.  

Just another reason to wear your chest guards folks....it can stop a bullet, I hope it can stop chomps.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my lord!  How on earth did that happen!?  I didn't imagine that human jaw muscles were powerful enough for that.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_pounds_of_pressure_can_a_human_bite_exert According to that... 60-120 psi. 
But another site shows.. http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/working-rottweilers/10288-bite-pressure-revisited.html The strongest human bite was measured with forces as great as 256 lbs.  average is about 175 lbs (differnt than PSI). So yeah... get a person mad enough... they're going to take a chunk outta you.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 24, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my lord! How on earth did that happen!? I didn't imagine that human jaw muscles were powerful enough for that.


 
Nipples are very delicate. Mine would fall off in a passing breeze.


----------



## Carol (Jan 24, 2010)

That is not a trivial injury.  Someone that I work with has had a scary amount of surgeries combatting cancer.  Her last surgery was removing a tumor from her breast which required her nipple to be surgery cut off and reattached.  She said it was the most painful thing that she had ever been through...and she's someone that has been through an astounding amount of pain.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 24, 2010)

Guy was off-duty. No vest.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 24, 2010)

I suppose if you think about it the dreaded "purple nurple" is pretty painful. Add some teeth to it, and that's gonna hurt.


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> For some reason I'm seeing the cop who stopped me about 15 yrs ago...shirt unbuttoned halfway to his navel, big gold chain. Not who I usually encounter which is neat shirt, body armor in place.
> 
> Just another reason to wear your chest guards folks....it can stop a bullet, I hope it can stop chomps.


 
And if it cant, bring back up. Lots of back up.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 19, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my lord!  How on earth did that happen!?  I didn't imagine that human jaw muscles were powerful enough for that.



Human jaws are strong enough to crush the little bones in a finger.
I can't imagine a nipple being more challenging than a piece of bone.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder what percentage of us immediately crossed our arms over our chest after reading this title?


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry in advance, sounds like a you might be a redneck line.  

"You might be a redneck if you if your nipple was bitten off by a beaver"
Jeff Foxworth


----------

